# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  sheet of concrete reo like $40 each?? that right?

## wozzzzza

i cant believe this price. i didnt think they were anywhere near this amount. would cost a fortune to lay concrete these days. https://www.bunnings.com.au/whites-1...-mesh_p1060321

----------


## droog

Don’t use the green shed for reference prices. Try a concrete or building supplies outlet. 
Your link is also for a handyman at 1.8 x 1 metre. 
Edit:
Quick search, less than half the price and 6mm rather than 5 https://www.scottmetals.com.au/mesh
$125 for 2.4 x 6 metre

----------


## Whitey66

All steel is very expensive at Bunnings. If you want a fright, check out some of their SHS products. Their timber prices don't seem to be so bad in comparison in my experience.

----------


## wozzzzza

yeah i guess, bunnings is rip off central. yeah i know what you mean about steel from there, about 300% markup from steel suppliers like tonkin etc.. i dont know how they get away with it. i guess the home mummy and daddy's just got no idea really, i guess thats why they buy swann cameras as well.

----------


## cyclic

https://www.bing.com/search?q=oneste...&ghacc=0&ghpl=

----------

